# Nicotine gum for weight loss



## Sully (Jun 25, 2017)

Chewing nicotine gum as a weight loss supplement. 

I've been trying to do some reading about this topic, but the available research is slim to none. It almost entirely focuses on nicotine gum as smoking cessation aid. The idea seems pretty simple though. Nicotine is a stimulant and appetite suppressant, so popping in a piece when you are feeling the desire or craving to eat, especially when you know you're not hungry and don't need food, should lead to a reduction in caloric intake and eventually some weight loss. 

I did find a study that gives a slightly encouraging outlook on this idea. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/12126990/

It actually suggests that nicotine resets your metabolic set point for weight, which is a really interesting idea. The major problem with this study is that it only included 7 study participants, so it's worlds away from being called "reliable research." But, it does give some context to the weight loss that almost all smokers and tobacco users experience. 

If anyone knows of any "good" research on this topic, I would encourage you to link to it here. I'm sure there's a lot that I haven't found on my own and would love to read it. 

While at Sam's last week, I picked up a few packs of 2mg nicotine gum, and I'm currently experimenting with it to see what it does for me. I'll report back in another week with my findings. So far, I've found that it gives you a really good "high" for about 15-20 minutes after you start chewing it. A little light headedness, a quick improvement in mood, and just a general sense of feeling good. Plus it opens up my sinuses and improves my breathing in a really remarkable way. But, this is a short lived improvement,  20-30 minutes at the most.


----------



## psych (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes I have done this but I chewed tobacco, Copenhagen long cut.  When I cut weight I would chew cause it suppressed my appetite, gave energy (you get more nicotine from chew than smoke), and for cutting weight it help me spit.  As of October 2017 this year I will be 2 years tobacco free! DONT START WITH GUM ITS NICOTINE!!!!

I was on high dose pain meds for almost 6 months daily when i had my accident and Dilaudid was a nightmare coming off, but not as bad as chewing.  I chewed from 15 to 31.  Just don't.  I now Shelby Starnes uses it for contest prep to do with appetite suppression.  If you get the hiccups you to much because nicotine will suppress stomach sphincters and give you the runs, reflux, or hiccups.

Its no good but its your body. It will fuck up blood pressure.  Will make it hard to eat so bulking gets hard. And since it cause vaso constriction you will not get good pumps....


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2017)

At the moment I'm only using it once, sometimes twice a day at most. And only 2mg dose. I honestly don't like it. The nicotine burns the back of my throat while I'm chewing it. I'm not worried about bulking as I'm trying to cut weight right now. And so far I haven't noticed a reduction in pumps, but I'm not using it anywhere near my workouts either. 

As far as BP, it does elevate it, but only slightly. I had one of my guys take my BP at work yesterday 20 minutes after I started chewing a piece. My regular BP is right at the top of the normal range, and the nicotine took me to just a few points outside of range. I'm definitely keeping an eye on it, though.


----------



## psych (Jun 26, 2017)

Just be careful...


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2017)

I am. Honestly, I don't think nicotine is addictive for me. Back when I was in the Army I would chew Redman when we had field problems. For 2 weeks I'd chew 2 bags a day cuz we were going non-stop for 20 hours a day, but when we got back to garrison I never even thought about it. I only used it for the energy boost; but never had the desire to use it otherwise. 

Stimulants are something I never really enjoyed. Even caffeine I don't like. Now opiates..... that's a different story. I'm glad I don't have easy access to those.


----------



## psych (Jun 27, 2017)

This has now just turned into you and I having a private conversation in public...LMAO!!!
Red man gold is the primo of cutting weight. 2mg aint shit, when i would chew that shit in school i would pop 3 2mg and go about my day. It creeps up on ya, thats all.


Thanks BTW for you're service in the forces.


----------



## K1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't know anything about the weight loss properties but I know I need to find something...Smoking a pack+ per day now


----------



## psych (Jun 27, 2017)

K1 said:


> Don't know anything about the weight loss properties but I know I need to find something...Smoking a pack+ per day now



Menthol is the worst on your lungs if you are smoking them.
The gum helps the physical urges, but smoking is also a psychological habit. THE BIGGEST THING to stop smoking is avoiding booz. Trust me on that.


I use to go on binges where i would chew to cut then go cold turkey so i would eat more. I smoked non filter for about 5 years.  What help me quit was putting the  money I saved from not smoking in a jar and at the end of the month counting it and blowing it on shit.

Try vaping. It's still bad....causes popcorn lung. But you dont get the heat from it and the extra shit in your lungs.  

The hard part for me was chewing and then getting a smoke. Because you get so much more nicotine from chewing I would just tear through smokes. Like even now if i get hammered, besides posting dumb shit on here, I'll bum smokes and just rip the filters off.  But my God do I pay for it the next day.

This picture has nothing to do with any thing I just thought it was funny......


----------



## aon1 (Jun 30, 2017)

I used to chew also and it is a hell of a hunger suppression tool but like already said not worth it in my mind........ if you can just put it down at the end of a cut that's great but that shit is just addictive as hell for most....when I quit chewing I used the gum and finialy one day I ran out and said to my self this is done im not a slave to anything let alone a fuckn chemical......I haven't spent a penny on nicotine since.


----------



## Sully (Jul 1, 2017)

The one thing I'm noticing about the gum, for appetite suppression, is that it is a very short lived effect. I chew a piece or 2, and for the next 20-30 minutes my appetite goes away completely. But then it immediately comes roaring back, even more intense than before. I'm sure it's dose dependent, but I'm not trying to use huge doses of this stuff, either. If I can't figure out how to make it last a little longer, it will have very little usefulness for me.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 1, 2017)

psych said:


> Just be careful...



I'm not a nicotine user. I have tired smoking and chew as a teen and it just want for me. I've heard of Nicotine gum helping some people with losing weight, mostly as an appetite suppressant I would imagine. I tried some back in the late 90's and it made me so dizzy,,,just like the first time I took some a dip of chew. I had to go lay down in my car,,then I cautiously drove home. If your not used to Nicotine,,ease into it slowly.


----------

